# Opinions please.....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I need your opinion here. I tried to get a picture of the fam for our Christmas card. Stan's son-in-law took many pictures and this is the one I like the best. Stan is as bad as the dogs for looking at the camera....so he's the only one who's not looking.... :angry: ....but the dogs look good....I have others where Stan is looking, but a few of the dogs are looking somewhere else.

or should we try again????


[attachment=58799:a_card_4_rs.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like it!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think that's a beautiful picture, Pat. Even though Stan is not looking into the camera, he still looks handsome. And, he looks as though he is lovingly looking at Abbey. And, as usual, you look beautiful! And, the *kids* look adorable! I love the picture. :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like it too because it adds character to the photo! :biggrin:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

It is a great picture! :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That photo is just wonderful! I agree with Marie about Stan looking down at Abbey, it's sweet. Everyone looks perfect!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous and everyone looks wonderful!!! I know how hard it is to get everyone looking...my house--two adults, two kids, two dogs...now, only my opinion, but if it were me I'd opt to get one of the skin couple both looking and just deal with the fur kids however they came out. That's just me 
(Edited to add--my siggy is proof that I cannot even get 3 to look at the camera at once--note my daughter is the only one, lol.)


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it's a great picture,Pat and as Snowball pie's mommie said it does look like Stan is looking at"Dollbaby. :wub: "


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, I think you all look great and Stan looks very caring. :wub: But if he's not happy with it you could try what I'm going. I go through the pain of holiday photos cards since I insist (silly me) on sending a photo of myself, DH and DS every years since DS was born (19 years ago). :smstarz: I used to think it was impossible as a baby but it's harder now that he's in college. :smpullhair: So this year I decided to get photo cards made on VistaPrint where you can paste in three photos. So I'm doing one of myself and DH in Florence for our 25th anniversary, one of my son at the democratic national convention (yes, 2008 but it's as new as I an get) and a one of Tyler. I decided to try to alleviate the stress this year since Tyler was so sick. So you might want to try something like that. You can choose how many photos you want on the card.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for your input. I'll use this one if I can't figure out something better.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Does Stan know how hard it is to get three dogs to look at the camera at the same time?  I LOVE this photo!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks great, even without Stan looking at the camera. Everyone is relaxed. I like the touches of white, green and red , it has the Christmas colours without the snow.

You could try to get another shot with everyone looking, you might like it or this one still might be your fav. 
I like taking pics so I might try over and over, just for fun.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, It is very nice.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My first thought when reading your post was "Oh what a nice family picture !"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think it looks great...but if u really want all looking u can photoshop the pic. if u want u can send a few of him looking and this one and i can do it


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like it. I think it would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love it........it looks like a beautiful picture for a Christmas Card. Everyone is at attention except for Stan but it still looks good of him. You complexion looks dewy soft...........use this one!!! It is all but impossible to get everyone to pose in a picture. Heck, I can't even get two to do that!!!! I think you should use this one!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hey Jaimie, I just might take u up on your offer. I learned photoshop a few times, but am a victim of....use it...or lose it.  

I'll PM you....


Brit, LOL, there are actually four dogs looking at the camera, not three :smheat: that's a tough one to beat! 


Geez, I forget how old Stan really is until I see a picture of him. :brownbag: :blush:  (whoops)


Here he is smiling - but only Ava is looking in this one.
[attachment=58812:another_..._card_rs.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Pat- I really love both photos, but I do think I prefer the one you just posted only because Stan is looking at the camera and he's got a *terrific *smile!! I think it's cute too that all the dogs (excluding the little ham Miss Ava) are looking elsewhere...it makes it very precious. And of course you look gorgeous (but you always look so beautiful in all your photos!).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855448


> Pat- I really love both photos, but I do think I prefer the one you just posted only because Stan is looking at the camera and he's got a *terrific *smile!! I think it's cute too that all the dogs (excluding the little ham Miss Ava) are looking elsewhere...it makes it very precious. And of course you look gorgeous (but you always look so beautiful in all your photos!).[/B]


I love the second one of Stan and you always look great--very photogenic ALWAYS. And I see what you're saying because now the majority of the pups are not looking. I think your odds of getting a "perfect" photo unfortunately are very slim--with eveyone looking. Like someone said--there are really cute photo collage cards you can make--they are similar to Jaimie's siggie. 

We may and try to take one today while we are Christmas tree shopping. But it won't include the pups. We can only do so much...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the 2nd one much better. Stan is a handsome man!

The way this shot is composed I don't think the dogs need to all be looking at the camera. I think this 2nd one is excellent!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Stan has a terrific smile in the second one! Of course you look beautiful in both. Have Jamie photoshop and see what you think.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855470


> [/B]


Oh, wow! It's been ps'd! Great job!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that I see the second pic, I prefer the smilin' Stan. At first I thought go for the pups looking at the camera too but smilin' Stan makes up for that and the pups always look cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!!!!! That's perfect!!!!!!!!!! You're wonderful!!!!!!!!

QUOTE (villemo @ Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855470


> [/B]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, actually Pat, Stan looks young for his age! He just needs to try and keep a smile on his face. It makes a world of difference!!! I think I like the 2nd one better because you both look good in it!!!! Get those Christmas cards going!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW. Looks great. I have not a clue how to do that...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh wow that looks great!! Fantastic picture of all of you. Jaimie, you are a wizard.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the Christmas card - it is lovely!
All who receive it will be happy to see everyone's beautiful happy face!

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what a lovely photo! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow! What a fabulous Photoshop job!! This picture is perfect!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm loving it too!!! Christmas here we come!!! :chili: Thank you everyone, I'm glad I asked...... :aktion033: 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 28 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855511


> Holy cow! What a fabulous Photoshop job!! This picture is perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

How Did You Do That?????? it is fantastic.....I need to learn to photoshop...or whatever you call it.....really a great job...will make a beautiful card....


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yes Pat, the photo shopped one is great. I love it. No idea how it is done tho! Great job. :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!! How in the world did you ps that photo like that??? That totally looks PERFECT!!! I'm amazed. Pat, I do believe you now have your Christmas card.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Perfect picture! LOVE it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my!!! The perfect Christmas card, Pat!!! :wub: :wub: 

Photo Shop is awesome!!! Wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

The photoshopped picture is absolutely perfecto! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful. Truly.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

that is a beautiful Christmas card Pat!!!! Happy holidays to you and Stan!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a perfect Christmas Card!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This is SCARY GOOD! GREAT job! I bet the CIA or some other agency could use you. B) 


QUOTE (villemo @ Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855470


> [/B]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What did Stan say ?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a great picture! I thought the first one was really nice ... but it *really does* make a big difference to have everyone smiling and looking at the camera! Sweet!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that's a holiday card! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Cherish that one Pat. You all look so happy!


----------

